# Roost Busters



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

People wonder why I hate Non-Residents......


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Can't go home empty handed!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

ditto. what a bunch of morons. Recked the entire roost for one guys to get a few shots off.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

goosehunternd said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jc60cQBdRQc
> 
> People wonder why I hate Non-Residents......


Nothing like a stereotype :lol:

Last time I hunted Nodak a resident busted the roost at first light.... :beer:


----------



## feathersandpoo (Oct 23, 2009)

goosehunternd said:


> People wonder why I hate Non-Residents......


There's a shocker!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

How do you know they were non residents?

Also nothing illegal in what they did. Yes it sucks...but nothing illegal.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Chuck Smith said:


> How do you know they were non residents?
> 
> Also nothing illegal in what they did. Yes it sucks...but nothing illegal.


I knew someone was guna say that...

No decent ND freelance hunter would post that video on youtube and its location. Seems pretty out of state to me.


----------



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

looks like fun to me


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

DID YOU SEE THAT NECK COLLAR IN THE MIDDLE!!!!!!! :rollin:


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

They removed it thats a buzz kill.


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

Out of Stateish I LOVE IT!!

Quality thread ya got going here...


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

your link is dead

make sure they were Non resident before pointing fingers and calling names


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

goosehunternd said:


> Chuck Smith said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know they were non residents?
> ...


lol

some of you guys are like a hamster in a wheel

as rodents with tiny brains, they have an excuse. what's yours?


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

Bucky, it was almost peaceful on the site for a couple months and now the nonres hating starts again. Remember when this was the number one waterfowling site on the net. Now people are afraid to posts cuz of the dumbasses that jump all over people and make stupid statements. Yes, this may not be the best way to kill snows but not eveyone can spend the money for a snow goose spread. For the nonres thing, I have been to nodak for 11 yrs and by far more residents do, not just roost busting, but illegal things. I must have met atleast 3 guys this year that were bragging about shooting many deer and letting them lay. Also, I watched two resident with small caliber rifles get out of there trucks and shoot into a bunch of snows and then take off. So all u who like to nonres hate. GET F***ed


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

bluebill25,

You said:


> So all u who like to nonres hate. GET F***ed


Thank you for the thoughtful and intelligent post.

Jim


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah probably wasn't the best way to go about it. It just get old when ever something like this comes up it is always a out-of-stater that gets crapped on.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Yes, this may not be the best way to kill snows but not eveyone can spend the money for a snow goose spread.


STAY HOME THEN. Its like going bowhunting with out a bow, or rifle hunting with just the bullets. Bottom line if you dont have proper equipment to go fair chase one on one with them dont F it up for the others that take it seriously enough to have the proper equipment to get the job done!


----------



## feathersandpoo (Oct 23, 2009)

No, it's like going goose hunting without decoys. It's legal and sometimes very effective. You can :crybaby: all you want but that isn't going to change anything.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I guess if you think line shooting and roost busting is a fun and exciting way to fill your freezer more power to ya. I guess i will always choose beating mother nature at her own game face to face in the dekes. Atleast you have a little self respect picking up decoys getting skunked vs. getting skunked sneaking a slough in the dark like alot of douche bags do, knowing you did it the right way, hard way and didnt mess up others hunts and pressure birds has to mean somthing.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

Feather, don't worry about that goose dude. If you look back at his posts he is always bad mouthing NRs. Bottomline, there is many ways to waterfowl hunt and decoying is just one of them and jumping is another.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Don't even start with the non-res BS again. I hate resident roost busters as much as I hate non resident roost busters. Just because you are from the great state of North Dakota does not mean that you dont have just as many of your guys busting roosts up there and coming down here and busting ours. Just like the South Dakota guys bust roosts here and go up there and do the same thing. Next time you have a comment. Think about it for a minute before you start a thread, or let it go. uke:


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

I guess you coould call me a rooste buster. In the fall I hunt sloughs all the time and I get to the water before sunup, throw out my dekes and hunt. The birds leave the water when I throw out the dekes. We never hunt big watere especially late in the season. I also sneak up on ducks or geese in the field! I never sneak a field if someone else is hunting it. A good sneak to me is as good as a field shoot and very gradifing(sp). Just because you hunt with dekes all the time doesn't mean it is the only way. I hunt the pothole region and I have seen residents and nonresidents alike run the birds off big water, but that is their right to hunt the way they fit!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Don't feed the trolls gang. Some guys are just bitter 24/7.


----------

